# Gym Facility



## molsp (Oct 24, 2013)

*gym facility*

I fancy a get-fit week somewhere - preferably in the south east ish, Bucks, Oxon, Norfolk, Cotswolds. etc

Does anyone know of a site that has a decent gym facility, or runs exercise classes or a boot camp ??

Many thanks


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the old hall hotel in caister does a stopover and you can use the gym


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You say the south-east?

You could do a lot worse than consider the Crowborough Camping & Caravanning Club.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/campsites/uk/eastsussex/crowborough/crowborough

It has a Leisure Centre right at it's entrance, includes a gym and swimming and has just been refurbished.

http://freedom-leisure.co.uk/centres.asp?section=239&sectionTitle=crowborough+leisure+centre

Only 5 miles away is the fabulous Ashdown Forest (think A A Milne) with superb walks and stunning views. The visitor centre has 13 free leaflets with various walks. There are many parking areas that can easily accommodate motor caravans whilst you walk.

Here also, is a little gem of a pub with cask ales (Don't try to drive to the pub from the east......Only drive from the B2026 side):
http://forestersarmsfairwarp.co.uk/


----------



## molsp (Oct 24, 2013)

I would like to go away for a get-fit/detox week somewhere - preferably in the south east ish, Bucks, Oxon, Norfolk, Cotswolds. etc 

Does anyone please know of a site that has a decent gym facility, or runs exercise classes or a boot camp ?? 

Many thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What makes you think after posting this that you will get a different result from an hour ago 

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> What makes you think after posting this that you will get a different result from an hour ago
> tony


Now now . . . Tolerance is next to godliness (so they tell me) 8)


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think new members feel their question has disappeared when it drops off the bottom of the page. (It was nearer 6 hours earlier.)

They may not see the "Next 30" threads option. To help molsp, your earlier thread is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-192017-.html


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Caister Old Hall costs £5 per night. Not stayed there but driven past a few times.

Woodlands Caravan park in Sherringham (North Norfolk) is good. Large leisure complex inc pool, gym, classes, sauna, spa etc.

http://www.woodlandscaravanpark.co.uk/ourfacilities.html


----------



## molsp (Oct 24, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> What makes you think after posting this that you will get a different result from an hour ago
> 
> tony


Sorry, after i wrote it the first time I couldn't see it, so I thought I had done to wrong


----------



## molsp (Oct 24, 2013)

stevegos said:


> Woodlands Caravan park in Sherringham (North Norfolk) is good. Large leisure complex inc pool, gym, classes, sauna, spa etc. l


Just did a scouting trip there and its perfect for my boot camp so I have booked for 8 days next week. 

Many thanks for the recommendation


----------



## molsp (Oct 24, 2013)

stevegos said:


> Woodlands Caravan park in Sherringham (North Norfolk) is good. Large leisure complex inc pool, gym, classes, sauna, spa etc. l


Just did a scouting trip there and its perfect for my boot camp so I have booked for 8 days next week. 

Many thanks for the recommendation


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a really interesting question and well done you for being so good!

I was recently trying to source a UK campsite close to a mountain bike area, but found it difficult. But, boot camping is a great thought...anyone else have suggestions for this? (would like a campsite with decent hot showers to help with the bruising!!)


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> This is a really interesting question and well done you for being so good!
> 
> I was recently trying to source a UK campsite close to a mountain bike area, but found it difficult. But, boot camping is a great thought...anyone else have suggestions for this? (would like a campsite with decent hot showers to help with the bruising!!)


Can't help on the boot camp bit but if you are still looking for somewhere close to a mountain biking area then you possibly won't get better than this Afan Forest I'm not sure how good the campsite is but the mountain biking is world class.


----------



## molsp (Oct 24, 2013)

simandme said:


> I was recently trying to source a UK campsite close to a mountain bike area, but found it difficult. But, boot camping is a great thought...anyone else have suggestions for this? (would like a campsite with decent hot showers to help with the bruising!!)


I don't know about mountains (for biking) but it is very hilly around there and we did see couple of very muddy bikers.

The showers are very good - underfloor heating and very clean but I do believe cold showers are better the the doms 

The only negative we found was that the electric kept tripping, we couldn't use the microwave and the electric cooker ring together.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I know a couple with Gym facilities, even one with an Assault course.

But none in the UK.

TM


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

philoaks said:


> Can't help on the boot camp bit but if you are still looking for somewhere close to a mountain biking area then you possibly won't get better than this Afan Forest I'm not sure how good the campsite is but the mountain biking is world class.


Thanks - the site looks perfect - would love to go there this weekend, though it says it gets very busy on BH weekends.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

In north Wales . . .

https://www.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...,-3.154449&spn=0.036097,0.137329&z=13&iwloc=A

http://www.coedllandegla.com/Mountain_Bike_Trails

On the map ( just to the right on the A525 - Llandegla fishery (250yards away has motorhome camping) . . .
http://www.llandeglafishery.com/


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I go to a gym for general fitness. It is is often full and I had to wait for machines.

I use this programme on my tablet

http://sworkit.com/

I no longer need to wait. Just find a corner and work away.
Lost a stone, started gradually, now up to 1 hr.

Hope this helps


----------

